# Coconut head



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The reason you don't cut wet ears. I turned my lovely long eared beauty into a coconut and uneven one at that. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I laughed when I saw coconut head I was expecting Jake and it was sweet Willow! I love it I think she looks great like this I am a fan of the shorter ears for some reason She looks amazing!! She looks more like a baby now!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I laughed when I saw coconut head I was expecting Jake and it was sweet Willow! I love it I think she looks great like this I am a fan of the shorter ears for some reason She looks amazing!! She looks more like a baby now!


I love the long ears but they were getting so gross all the time. The ender for me was when she threw up and dragged her ears through it. 
I am taking her to a groomer tho. I want her face cut down and she just won't let me. She also needs her nails done. i am seriously thinking of letting her give her a puppy cut. She does not really matt but she HATES being combed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cute as a button!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think she would look sweet with a puppy cut! I remember when Molly was long I couldn't imagine her with the short hair but now I love it she is like a little lamb so soft and easy to care for. I know some people don't like it but I love it Try it out it will grow back! Here are a few pictures of Molly the first one is before she ever got a haircut, the second one after a face trim (disaster!) and then her short cut I used to love her shaggy but now when I look at the pictures I'm like WOW that was insane!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cute in all three but the second one makes me think you had her entered in some super shishy dog show and she doesn't want to go!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Cute in all three but the second one makes me think you had her entered in some super shishy dog show and she doesn't want to go!


No it was just a really bad groom it was her first one and all they could do was a face and a potty trim and her nails I was so devastated she looked like a big teased up fluff ball


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I think she would look sweet with a puppy cut! I remember when Molly was long I couldn't imagine her with the short hair but now I love it she is like a little lamb so soft and easy to care for. I know some people don't like it but I love it Try it out it will grow back! Here are a few pictures of Molly the first one is before she ever got a haircut, the second one after a face trim (disaster!) and then her short cut I used to love her shaggy but now when I look at the pictures I'm like WOW that was insane!


I love the last one too. I like the shaggy look but I also really like the short, soft velvety cuts. Willow's coat is very woolly and no matter what i give her, feed her or put on it, it tends to look frizzy after a certain point.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love the last one too. I like the shaggy look but I also really like the short, soft velvety cuts. Willow's coat is very woolly and no matter what i give her, feed her or put on it, it tends to look frizzy after a certain point.


Donna stop it she doesn't look frizzy maybe you are too picky I think (and I'm sure I'm not the only one) she looks great! She has never had a bad picture yet! Maybe if she is shorter she will look amazing! Molly has bad hair days believe my but then people give you lovely comments and then you think WOW I guess she looks ok


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus gets cords like a pulli(?) when we leave him uncut. They are a nightmare to brush out. Mostly we cut him with a lamb cut.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna stop it she doesn't look frizzy maybe you are too picky I think (and I'm sure I'm not the only one) she looks great! She has never had a bad picture yet! Maybe if she is shorter she will look amazing! Molly has bad hair days believe my but then people give you lovely comments and then you think WOW I guess she looks ok


No honestly it gets frizzy, more so on her back after I comb it. I am not sure if it splits the ends or what. It is better when I use the coconut oil right on it (i melt it in my hands and smooth it on the hair. It takes the friz right out) but then Jake walks around licking her. It drives her crazy. Maybe I over wash her, but I thought if they went in salt water you had to wash it off their skin.
I'll try to get a picture to show you.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Rufus gets cords like a pulli(?) when we leave him uncut. They are a nightmare to brush out. Mostly we cut him with a lamb cut.


I think the lamb is the way to go....Do it Donna or a teddy bear is super cute since she sleeps with you! She can be your little teddy bear!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Rufus gets cords like a pulli(?) when we leave him uncut. They are a nightmare to brush out. Mostly we cut him with a lamb cut.


I have finally excepted that Jake has to stay short. His fur is incredibly soft and amazing, but it matts like crazy. Tiny little matts close to the skin. The wind blows and he matts. Add to that he is a crazy scratcher = short cut.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If her snout is long don't do a teddy bear face or she'll look like a poodle. I made that mistake with Rufus. Not that I have anything against poodles but some poodle people are weird and colour of dog obsessed. They'll flock to you like flies!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have finally excepted that Jake has to stay short. His fur is incredibly soft and amazing, but it matts like crazy. Tiny little matts close to the skin. The wind blows and he matts. Add to that he is a crazy scratcher = short cut.


I don't understand how he matts when he has short fur or only when it's long? Molly only gets them on her ears and paws for some reason? She hasn't had long fur since she went short but I'm sure if I let it grow it would!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> If her snout is long don't do a teddy bear face or she'll look like a poodle. I made that mistake with Rufus. Not that I have anything against poodles but some poodle people are weird and colour of dog obsessed. They'll flock to you like flies!


OMG you make me laugh!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I don't understand how he matts when he has short fur or only when it's long? Molly only gets them on her ears and paws for some reason? She hasn't had long fur since she went short but I'm sure if I let it grow it would!


If he grows out beyond puppy cut length it starts. Even if I comb every night.  He gets under the collar, in his arm pits (lack of better description), ears, boy parts and feet. 
Willow only matts on her chest right now. Her fur is much less thick than his. 

As for the shout, I NEVER let them shave it or cut it down too much. I like a tight little circle  However, Willow's beard is not as full as Jake's and her shout is longer.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Willow seems to have such soft fur on her face Molly's is way curlier so that is why they have to cut it so short. Her mustache would never look soft like Willow's or Jake's and I hate that cause it makes her look harsh kind of like a schnauzer (not bashing them!) just love the soft look but she will never have it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Willow seems to have such soft fur on her face Molly's is way curlier so that is why they have to cut it so short. Her mustache would never look soft like Willow's or Jake's and I hate that cause it makes her look harsh kind of like a schnauzer (not bashing them!) just love the soft look but she will never have it


I showed you guys Jake's schnauzer cut. I was pissed! I am not a fan of them. 
Jake's fur is so soft. Willow looks soft, but the hair has a dryish texture almost like wire-ish. It is funny cause when I put the coconut on her the hair instantly crimps up like a bad 80s due.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe Molly needs to play with coconuts Then her face will be softy toffy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Maybe Molly needs to play with coconuts Then her face will be softy toffy


Just keep her away from jake


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Just keep her away from jake


I think her and Jake would be best friends somehow but maybe not she can be pretty high energy kind of like a blend of Willow and Jake combined


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She looks adorable in this picture. That smile. Kills me everytime. Lexi and Beemer seem to have more coarse hair along the ridge of the back. The rest is all fluff. But they hate the brush so this is as long as they are going to get.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think Lexi and Beemer look so soft Molly has a more coarse curly mustache so she ends up looking harsh but all the other poos on here look soft faced ...maybe she isnèt a cockapoo afterall Maybe that mean lady was righ Excuse the french accents my keyboard is posessed!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I think Lexi and Beemer look so soft Molly has a more coarse curly mustache so she ends up looking harsh but all the other poos on here look soft faced ...maybe she isnèt a cockapoo afterall Maybe that mean lady was righ Excuse the french accents my keyboard is posessed!


It's because you blasphemed by questioning Molly's heritage. I think it's funny because I want them to be a little more curly so they look more like everyone's poos. Then I look at them and think to myself - how could I want anything different in my two. As for Molly, she has by far my favorite poo butt and seriously that is one of my favorite parts. Their butts are so cute and Molly's top it (equal to her adorable face!)!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Enjoyed reading this thread with my morning coffee!

I think Willow will look great with a shorter cut. It always grows back! It's sometimes good to get rid of all the old dead ends by really taking it down. Lola's coat is growing back so thick and glossy (obviously I don't mean go as short as Lola's buzz cut!). Just think of those snow balls Donna! Nightmare! You know I love coconut head! 

I love Molly's puppy cut!! She looks way cuter this way!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow would look lovely :love-eyes: (and be lovely) however she looked, or whatever she did 
Molly is scrumptious - especially her speckled knees - so I definitely prefer her short as then you notice her knees more


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Willow just has so much character I know that will shine through no matter what cut she has, Molly looks great in all her pictures. Even I am coming around to the shorter look now (what?!!), although I still prefer to keep a couple of inches there, I do think the coats dictate what is needed most of the time anyway. I think more people in the uk are getting used to the shorter look now, when I was looking far a puppy a couple of years ago I thought 'I want one of the shaggy ones' - of course I now realise all the pictures I saw were mostly of Poo's under a year - even later pics in the then and now type threads, I realise now that it is virtually impossible for anyone to keep them that way. Perhaps we need to do a puppy to adult thread with the adult pics being a minimum of 18 months, I don't think there would be many long, shaggy coats in the adult pictures then!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree Dawn. Jake will never be long again. I think Willow may be able to be long, her coat us very different, but she is still only nine months. 
Jake did not start matts until ten months. 
Can cockapoos get split ends? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Willow just has so much character I know that will shine through no matter what cut she has, Molly looks great in all her pictures. Even I am coming around to the shorter look now (what?!!), although I still prefer to keep a couple of inches there, I do think the coats dictate what is needed most of the time anyway. I think more people in the uk are getting used to the shorter look now, when I was looking far a puppy a couple of years ago I thought 'I want one of the shaggy ones' - of course I now realise all the pictures I saw were mostly of Poo's under a year - even later pics in the then and now type threads, I realise now that it is virtually impossible for anyone to keep them that way. Perhaps we need to do a puppy to adult thread with the adult pics being a minimum of 18 months, I don't think there would be many long, shaggy coats in the adult pictures then!


I agree I used to see the shaggy ones and think how cute but they were probably puppies and not adults I think Willow will just perk up with a haircut I cant wait to see it when are you doing it Donna


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm calling today

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> The reason you don't cut wet ears. I turned my lovely long eared beauty into a coconut and uneven one at that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous gorgeous willow! Is that a glass of wine i see she has been drinking????
No wonder she has a twinkle in her eye & a smile on her face!! 
I quite enjoy Ralph been short now the wave is growing back, Madame ruby is still long, and dont I know it with all our wet British weather and her little stinky furry wet feet and face! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I did like Max long, but I love his coat short too. It's so soft and it looks like crushed velvet and I am a sucker for velvet!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I think Willow looks gorgeous as ever, I don't think she could ever look anything but xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Well I think Willow looks gorgeous as ever, I don't think she could ever look anything but xx


Keep thinking that.the groomer can't take her till next so I think I'm just going to do it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Keep thinking that.the groomer can't take her till next so I think I'm just going to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


You could always give your Dad some scissors


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> You could always give your Dad some scissors


Yes - if you want the cropped scalped wonky fringe look


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> You could always give your Dad some scissors


The horror!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> You could always give your Dad some scissors




Gosh remember that last time! 


Eeeeeekkkk!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh remember that last time!
> 
> 
> Eeeeeekkkk!


We are still living it. This mess on her head is her growing out from the groomer trying to fix it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We are still living it. This mess on her head is her growing out from the groomer trying to fix it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't think she looked bad at all! But boy you were mad and I would have been too only because I don't allow anyone to touch my girls coats other than with my direct instruction! We all know what happened to poor Lola when someone else gave instruction!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I didn't think she looked bad at all! But boy you were mad and I would have been too only because I don't allow anyone to touch my girls coats other than with my direct instruction! We all know what happened to poor Lola when someone else gave instruction!


It is the hair over her right eye. I push it back all the time but it is always covering her eye. It drives her nuts. She paws it constantly.you can kind of See it in this picture. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

If coconuts look this cute then I'm going to plant a tree! Love that endearing face x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It is the hair over her right eye. I push it back all the time but it is always covering her eye. It drives her nuts. She paws it constantly.you can kind of See it in this picture.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my Gosh! They are gorgeous! Sorry but I cannot see anything bad at all!

Look at jakes perfect muzzle cut.. A perfect circle! Gorgeous!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jake and willow do look soooo good together! They compliment each other


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I want to be able to trim Nina's face like Jake's.. It's so cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I want to be able to trim Nina's face like Jake's.. It's so cute!


I think it has to do with the texture of the hair and how it grows cause Willow's never looks like his.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Before and after coconut oil

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

